

Want to be a technical co-founder?  - RoryGlyphic

Hey guys! Looking for someone cool willing to relocate to SF for the summer.<p>I&#x27;m Rory, a current Harvard student.<p>I&#x27;ve been working on Glyphic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;glyphic&#x2F;id814910853?mt=8<p>for the past year, raised 75k, and looking to build a strong team.<p>Anyone interested in talking?<p>Feel free to drop me a line on twitter @RoryBro
======
phantom_oracle
In order to help Rory out a bit with his recruitment efforts:

He is likely looking for someone experienced in mobile development. Some
backend knowledge wouldn't hurt either. Relocation would mainly involve
Americans (foreigners will need H1B, which Rory can't sponsor). Exp. in years
not a requirement, simply showcase all the mobile apps you have built so far.
Pay won't be great, but Rory is headed to a place where money will be easier
to get.

As far as Rorys idea goes, it won't "change the world", but if you compare it
to: imgur, reddit, snapchat, instagram.

This idea does have potential to be big.

Rory should also consider New York as an option, but the Valley will be the
best place to build glyphic, raise capital and eventually exit the venture.

Good luck Rory!!!

~~~
RoryGlyphic
ahahahah this was good. Thanks Phantom ;)

~~~
phantom_oracle
Good luck Rory. Remember my 6% share when you sell to Google/Facebook/Twitter.

I am your Sean Parker. Just remove the "The". :P

------
chintan39
I would like to here more about it @chintan39

